# تقرير طبي عن حالة المخلص يسوع المسيح بعد الوفاه



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2010)

*


الاسم: يسوع المسيح الناصرى  *

*السن: 33 سنة *

*الطول: 180 سم


الحالة العامة: جروح فى كافة أجزاء الجسم مع آثار عنف شديد ولكن لا توجد أى


كسور بالعظام. وكان الجسد كله مصبوغ بالدم.


التفصيل: أولا منطقة الرأس


ارتفاع الحاجب الأيمن عن الأيسر نتيجة ضرب شديد على الوجه والعينين.


وجود تورم وكدمات مع انتفاخ فى جفن العين الأيمن نتيجة الضرب بأداة صلبة.


تضخم فى المنخار الأيسر نتيجة ارتطامه بسطح صلب مما سبب نزيف فى الأنف


وعدم القدرة على التنفس.


جروح نتيجة الضرب تحت وأعلى الشفتين.


جروح قطعية صغيرة وعميقة متعددة فى فروة الرأس تسبب آلام حادة مع خدوش فى

سطح عظام الجمجمة نتيجة وضع إكليل الشوك على شكل قبعة.


ثانيا منطقة الصدر والظهر:


آثار جروح على الصدر نتيجة الجلد.


جرح قطعى بين الضلع الخامس والسادس نتيجة طعنة الحربة التى اخترقت الرئة

اليمنى واصلة الى غشاء " التامور " , وقد وجد حول الجرح آثار دماء وبلازما


(سائل شفاف يشبه الماء يتكون نتيجة الضغط النفسى والإرهاق الجسدى الحاد) ولا

يمكن خروج هذا السائل مع الدم إلا بعد الوفاة.


- اعتلاء الظهر بآثار جلدات عنيفة (أسلوب الجلد كان أن ينتزع السوط لحم


المحكوم عليه) وقد تم فتح الجروح ثانية بسبب تخرق الملابس بعد ارتدائها وجفاف الدم.


- وجود تهتك واضح فى منطقة الترقوة بسبب حمل خشبه الصليب الثقيلة على الجروح.


ثالثا منطقة الذراعين والرجلين:


- ثقب نافذ فى المعصمين نتيجة المسمارين وقد عبر المسمار فى فراغ " دستوت "


قاطعا العصب الأوسط المسئول عن حركة الإبهام مما أدى الى شلله مع آلام نارية حادة.


- ثقبين فى الرجلين نتيجة المسمار الذى نفذ بين العظام مسببا نزيف مع آلام حادة.


سبب الوفاة:


بسبب كثرة النزيف المتواصل والآلام الحادة مات السيد المسيح بالسكتةالقلبية*


المصدر

اكونت (مايكل منير ) 

http://www.facebook.com/?sk=messages&tid=1246898623733#!/topic.php?uid=266461930841&topic=14280​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع  يا تاسوني

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أبريل 2010)

كل ده من اجلي انا الخاطئ

اي حب احببتني

شكرا يا تاسوني من اجمل المواضيع اللي قريته عن الصلب

الرب يباركك​


----------



## zezza (6 أبريل 2010)

موضوع خطير اختى 
بجد عذابات كتيرة اوى ما يستحملهاش حد ""ليس هناك حب اعظم من هذا ""
شكرا حبيبتى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## monmooon (6 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا علي الموضوع 
لانه مجروح لاجل معصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا 
ربنا يبارك فيكى​*


----------



## جيلان (6 أبريل 2010)

*يااااااااه يارب مستحقش انا كل ده منك*
*موضوع ادمعنى تاسونى اكتر من رائع*
*واحلى تقييم حبيبتى*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كليمو

على الرد الحلو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كوبتك

على الرد الحلو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا زيزا

على الرد الحلو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا مانمون

على الرد الحلو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جيلان

على الرد الحلو والتقييم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## bahaa_06 (13 أبريل 2010)

*يا جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراح المسيح ... اجرحينى بحربة الحب الالهى*
*يا مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوت المسيح ... اسكرنى بحب من مات من أجلى*
*يا دم المسيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح ... طهرنى من كل خطية *
*يايسوع حبيبي اذا رأيتنى عضوا يابسا رطبنى بزيت نعمتك وثبتنى فيك غصنا حيا ايها الكرمة الحقيقية*
*اعطنى ياسيدى ان اعتبر عذابك كنزى .. واكليل الشوك مجدى ..واوجاعك تنعمى .. ومرارتك حلاوتى ودمك حياتى ومحبتك فخرى وشكرى*
*+++*
*ميرسى جدا اختى الغالية اذ سمحت لى ان اقرأ هذا الموضوع *
*الله يبارك اعمال ايديك*
*اخيك : بهاء*​


----------



## toty sefo (13 أبريل 2010)

*ما اجمل هذا الحب *
*ما اعظم هذا القلب *​


----------



## Nemo (13 أبريل 2010)

اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الموضوع جميل كتر خير يا تاسونى داانتى لخصتى كتاب الكفن بمهارة
ربنا يعوضك ويدينا نقلل الالام رب المجد


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جامد تاسوني 
يبكتنا علي خطايانا
ربنا يسامحنا ويرحمنا
اشرك حبيبة قلبي 
علي الموضوع الرائع

:crying::crying:


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 أبريل 2010)

احتملت كل هذا الالم  من اجلنا 

سامحنا با حبيبى يسوع على خطايانا 

مرسى تاسوني على الموضوع الرائع ​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أبريل 2010)

*



يا جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراح المسيح ... اجرحينى بحربة الحب الالهى
يا مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوت المسيح ... اسكرنى بحب من مات من أجلى
يا دم المسيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح ... طهرنى من كل خطية 
يايسوع حبيبي اذا رأيتنى عضوا يابسا رطبنى بزيت نعمتك وثبتنى فيك غصنا حيا ايها الكرمة الحقيقية
اعطنى ياسيدى ان اعتبر عذابك كنزى .. واكليل الشوك مجدى ..واوجاعك تنعمى .. ومرارتك حلاوتى ودمك حياتى ومحبتك فخرى وشكرى
+++
ميرسى جدا اختى الغالية اذ سمحت لى ان اقرأ هذا الموضوع 
الله يبارك اعمال ايديك
اخيك : بهاء

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا بهاء على مرورك الرائع

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أغسطس 2010)

> *ما اجمل هذا الحب
> ما اعظم هذا القلب *​




شكرا توتى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أغسطس 2010)

> اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الموضوع جميل كتر خير يا تاسونى داانتى لخصتى كتاب الكفن بمهارة
> ربنا يعوضك ويدينا نقلل الالام رب المجد


 
شكرا لردك الجميل نيمو

انا ملخصتش حاجة الموضوع منقول من اكونت استاذ مايكل منير​


----------

